# Radio Shack SPL Meter may be gone!



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

Saw a post on another forum that the Radio Shack analog meter is discontinued. Checked the RS and it only shows the digital model.

Don't know what this means, but thought I'd give a heads up in case anyone needs to grab a left over from a local store.


----------



## Kerbango (Jun 22, 2006)

Just checked Radio Shack's web site. It still lists the 33-4050 but shows it Out of Stock. Hmmmm...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...igkw=spl+meter&kw=spl+meter&parentPage=family


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

This could be nothing more than an actual out of stock situation and they could possibly be getting another run of them at a later date. Don't know. I thought I'd post it just in case.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think RS discontinued production of these a while back. It seems they have been disappearing from the shelves for some time now. Of course the digital will do the same job, especially with REW.

We believe we may have found a replacement anyway... one that may not even need any corrections down to 10Hz. A little more expensive, but probably worth it to be more accurate. See the Galaxy CM-140. I have ordered one and will be testing it soon.


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

I believe this is the 3rd time I've read that the rat shack analog meters would stop being made - I think the first time was a couple of years ago...so either they had a **** load of inventory to unload, or them's some crazy rumors going around.

That galaxy meter sure is ugly and quite a bit more expensive at $100....but if it measures well I could perhaps see upgrading to it sometime in the future. I'll be looking forward to your measurements. Do you plan to post them on this forum?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

DrWho said:


> Do you plan to post them on this forum?


Absolutely... :T


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

:T 

Now the million dollar question...do they have an analog version?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't it... but that really won't matter.


----------

